# slammed uk gravity



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

so last Sunday I went gravity slammed uk and what a show any car fanatic would love it and also manged to meet Matt Armstrong who I have been following since he had the mk2 Audi tt


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

chrisj82 said:


> so last Sunday I went gravity slammed uk and what a show any car fanatic would love it and also manged to meet Matt Armstrong who I have been following since he had the mk2 Audi tt


I've watch some of Matt's stuff too. When he says "_Hard work beats talent_" I'm not sure if he knows he's being ironic. He has natural talent for working stuff out and logical thinking.
Thanks for the vid Chris..


----------

